# Bring your own bait if you fish Lake Conroe



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

First I want to thank the guys that helped me with some questions that I had about freshwater fishing. I really do appreciate the advice. 

The one thing that I took for granted is bait. Fishing in saltwater every boat ramp or marina had bait. They may not have live shrimp but they usually has something, well I spent the first 2 hours of my morning running around the lake going from marina to marina trying to find bait. It took forever because I went from place to place and then the no wake zones in some of the marinas are huge. Keep in mind thus is the first time to fish the lake so I didn't know the area, nor did some of the boats that I asked since 3 of them told me to try a marina that ended up not having anything. I finally found Stow away marina that had some bait. From what I guy there told me most of the marinas have gone away from selling it. 

So bring your own bait unless you are going to launch at that marina. No one else has bait.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Learn to use dip and punch bait. Then you can have a bucket in the boat all the time.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

ChuChu said:


> Learn to use dip and punch bait. Then you can have a bucket in the boat all the time.


Sound like great advice.#4 treble hooks ..And a Gallon of range cubes..


----------



## Rockyfox2 (Jun 2, 2009)

I agree. Finding bait is getting tough on that lake.

There is however a new bait shop on hwy 105 west of inland just a bit, but on the south side of 105.

They told me to call them even if it is the middle of the night and they would have my bait ready for me.

maybe they will be able to make a living at it and stay around a while.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Rockyfox2 said:


> I agree. Finding bait is getting tough on that lake.
> 
> There is however a new bait shop on hwy 105 west of inland just a bit, but on the south side of 105.
> 
> ...


Been there a few times. All kinds of bait.

Little Big Minnow 
24 hour live bait
15865 Hwy 105 west
Montgomery, Tx. 77356
Normal hours 6:00 AM till 8:00 PM
After hours call 936-231-0409


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Worms for catching perch
Liver for channel cats
Perch for blues
Work the food chain


----------



## Rockyfox2 (Jun 2, 2009)

9121SS said:


> Been there a few times. All kinds of bait.
> 
> Little Big Minnow
> 24 hour live bait
> ...


Yep that's the place. I did not have the info on me.

thanks for adding that.

the more we can supoort them the longer they will stay around.

Especially since they seem to understand we dont all start fishing at 8 or 9 in the morning.


----------



## Cam1127 (Jan 4, 2013)

I always get my minnows from the Valero on 105. Worms are sold about everywhere.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Keep your receipt as the law requires 7/1 for swimming baits


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

nikki said:


> Keep your receipt as the law requires 7/1 for swimming baits


???????


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

pipeliner345 said:


> ???????


The new Zebra mussel laws. If you buy live minnows, or any other swimming bait, you must have proof where the water the bait is in came from.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

ChuChu said:


> The new Zebra mussel laws. If you buy live minnows, or any other swimming bait, you must have proof where the water the bait is in came from.


Correct!! Thats perch/goldfish/shad/carp/ etc as said above ..I think it includes Crawfish too


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

*?????*



ChuChu said:


> The new Zebra mussel laws. If you buy live minnows, or any other swimming bait, you must have proof where the water the bait is in came from.


 What if you catch your own live bait?


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

the new law prohibits bringing perch or other live bait to any lake without a receipt from a licensed bait dealer. no more bringing perch from your own pond or another lake. the law is statewide as of 7/1. i am in colorado and they check every boat at the boat ramp. a real pain in the buttocks.....
if texas goes to boat inspectors, just think of the back up at the boat ramps....


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Just curious on where you are finding the information about the receipt for live bait? I searched the internet and TPWD website, and found nothing. Just got off the phone with a GW. He said he hasn't heard of any such law in this area.
However, their are New Regulations on Texoma, Lavon, Red River for live bait.


----------



## Cam1127 (Jan 4, 2013)

http://www.texasinvasives.org/zebramussels/ nothing about bait


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Castnets are on sale at academy for 20 bucks 5ft.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I heard, don't bring water to the lake with bait, like out of a pond and leave your lake water at the lake. Empty live wells and bilge pumps. 7/1/14


----------



## txtrotliner88 (Mar 3, 2013)

Ya these zebra mussels have the gov't all freaked out. I guess hustling bait is now an even bigger chore. My only question is how can a guy prove where his bait came from if it was caught in a perch trap or cast net at the same body of water he is fishing? Shoot a video as proof? This sux!!! One more thing the GW will have to bother us about


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

3 days ago, you could buy a live catfish swimming in a tank in various locations in Livingston, Goodrich and Shepard. Today, they're all on ice. All the fish markets can't transport their fish anymore with the lake water in their livewells. They have to leave the water at the lake. It's gonna cripple their business, cause the people are used to buying their fish alive and having them dressed in front of them.


----------



## wormburner (Sep 23, 2013)

*@ lonepine*

lonepine here is a link with some info about it.

https://tpwd.texas.gov/newsmedia/releases/?req=20140522f
12th paragraph down talks about use of live bait.


----------



## Bugsbunnyboater (May 22, 2009)

Transport and use of commercially purchased live bait in water while fishing from a vessel is allowed, provided persons in possession of the bait have a receipt that identifies the source of the bait.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

Here is the email response I received from TPWD when I asked about using live bait from my private pond:

You can use bait caught from your personal stock pond. However, if you plan to fish from a boat, the bait would have to be transported in a bucket or tank in your vehicle, not in your boat. When you get to the lake or river, you would have to transfer the bait into your boat by a method such as a net. You cannot transfer bait in water. 

Ken

Ken F. Kurzawski
Regulations and Information Programs
TPWD - Inland Fisheries
4200 Smith School Road
Austin, TX 78744
512-389-4591 (o)
 512-389-4405 (f)


----------

